# What are you buying this Black Friday Sale?



## roadkill1109 (Nov 15, 2012)

With all the sales and discounts during Black Friday Sale, which lights are you getting?


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 15, 2012)

Buying a ticket for this thread to move to the Cafe. 

And BluRay players will be ~$40 this year..


----------



## shelm (Nov 15, 2012)

Any dealer with *store-wide* Black Friday discounts, e.g. 25% OFF, including ZEBRALITE flashlights!!


----------



## Kokopelli (Nov 15, 2012)

I aim a Rofis TR31.


----------



## AZPops (Nov 15, 2012)

Buying a few stuffs, but no Lights, ... may be. Still considering a V10R Ti as a gift, but thinking I'm going with a Benchmade instead!


----------



## Ishango (Nov 15, 2012)

I should be going on a light diet for a while. I bought 5 lights the past three months. So I should definitely keep myself from buying another light. I might give my girlfriend a hint or two (hundred) about the black friday sales I like, since my birthday and the holidays are coming up


----------



## Tixx (Nov 15, 2012)

Probably nothing.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 15, 2012)

Nothing...I do not shop on Black Friday! I worked retail for 15 years and there is nothing that will get me out shopping on that day. I will be spending it with family.


----------



## Vortus (Nov 17, 2012)

*What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

Planning on buying a small batch of small cheaper lights for gifts/stocking stuffers

a toy for myself, perhaps an HID.


----------



## Cerealand (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

Malkoff, oveready, illumination supply!


----------



## Vapor (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

Some rechargeable batteries would be nice!


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

I'm hoping the new Xtar voltage display charger is out by then.


----------



## AnotherA (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

Hoping I can snag a XT11,TN11S or something similar for a good price.


----------



## doctordun (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

Surefire is having a Cyber-Monday Sale!


----------



## Vortus (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

cyber mondays suck for me on the road. :mecry:


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

Ammo.


----------



## flashy bazook (Nov 18, 2012)

Indeed, Black Friday sales have become a joke in recent years. Retailers make a big marketing noise, and yet offer little of substance. Especially problematic are the few "big ticket" deals that draw the crowds, yet the quantities are very limited.

Everything I bought in recent years on Black Friday I regretted, as they have proven to be impulse buys of little value.

So, no shopping Black Friday. Better deals are way before, or after Christmas.


----------



## jbrett14 (Nov 18, 2012)

shelm said:


> Any dealer with *store-wide* Black Friday discounts, e.g. 25% OFF, including ZEBRALITE flashlights!!



If there was a Zebralight dealer giving 25% discounts, I would likely buy 3 of them.


----------



## Dubois (Nov 19, 2012)

It rather depends on what is on offer. Like shelm, I'd be tempted by real sales, rather than dealers offering old models, or a few good headline deals. In the UK Black Friday has only recently appeared, probably following Amazon's lead - I don't recall seeing any brick & mortar stores taking part - we have the traditional Boxing Day sales to look forward to (not). :laughing:


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll tell you after I get them so you guys don't get them all first.


----------



## Burntrice (Nov 19, 2012)

Excuse me for being uninformed or even ignorant but why and what is black Friday?


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Nov 19, 2012)

Burntrice said:


> Excuse me for being uninformed or even ignorant but why and what is black Friday?



Black Friday is traditionally the day that marks the start of holiday shopping in the USA. This day typically means "deals" or sales at better than usual discounted prices. This makes people go insane and line up at 1AM or whatever to shop when the store opens (usually earlier than normal e.g. 6AM). In recent years it can be debated that these sales aren't as good as years past, and with the advent of online shopping and the prices that go with online shopping it may make Black Friday shopping seem less of a "wow what a deal" event. Typically people also can expect to die trying to buy things at discounted prices (usually electronics). Deaths usually include being trampled by a crowd of people rushing into the store trying to get one of the five or ten boxes of whatever widget they were looking for.

Usually each store will have a super crazy insane deal called a door crasher. Door crashers might be something like an XBOX at half price or a TV at half price or whatever. The store will carry five of them for the whole day/event. This leads to people lining up, and then probably running into get something. How crowds/lines/mobs are handled by each store varies greatly. 

This day can be compared to Boxing Day in Canada, which is the day after Xmas.

In recent years Black Friday has been extended to a weekend or weeks worth of sales, with new sales each day. Again this has been followed with the introduction of Boxing Week in Canada.


----------



## Burntrice (Nov 19, 2012)

thankyou, all clear now


----------



## maxrep12 (Nov 19, 2012)

I went to the cpf marketplace, but did not see any mention of black Friday deals. Any clues?

Burntrice, after seeing your avatar, I have to tell you my ghost pepper plant produced about 200 this year.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

Surefire's cyber sale includes 25% off 123 batteries and free shipping, so they come out at $1.41 per battery!


----------



## DucS2R (Nov 19, 2012)

Burntrice said:


> Excuse me for being uninformed or even ignorant but why and what is black Friday?



You are lucky. It is not pretty and is not a good way to spend a holiday. I plan to wash and wax my car (which has three flashlights in it, of course).

T


----------



## GoCarp (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*



Kestrel said:


> Ammo.



Ditto. Could use some new hunting boots too.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Nov 19, 2012)

shelm said:


> Any dealer with *store-wide* Black Friday discounts, e.g. 25% OFF, including ZEBRALITE flashlights!!



You mean if I wouldve waited a few weeks I couldve ordered the SC52 for 25% off? Thanks for telling me now...


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Nov 19, 2012)

maxrep12 said:


> I went to the cpf marketplace, but did not see any mention of black Friday deals. Any clues?
> 
> Burntrice, after seeing your avatar, I have to tell you my ghost pepper plant produced about 200 this year.





Yeah, well how many can you eat raw at once? Did you know that peppers are actually perennials, and will continue to grow into a small tree after a few years if you bring them inside in colder climates or leave them outside in warmer climates, just dont cut them down! I saw an 8' tall, 4.5' wide pepper plant last year...

Someone please list all the alleged black Friday sales on flashlights?


----------



## RA40 (Nov 19, 2012)

No need for Black Friday, deals already happening. Got some software to play with and found a new bicycle helmet on sale. All I would like is to find a Canon 5D MkIII on sale but that won't happen so with what I found, I'm happy. Well, and an HDS light sale.


----------



## T45 (Nov 20, 2012)

Deals already happening INDEED! :twothumbsJust bought an Eagletac D25A2 for $28 with shipping! My short list of lights I am considering buying if the price is really good: Jetbeam RRT-2, Sunwayman M20A, and a Preon P2.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Vesper (Nov 20, 2012)

mikekoz said:


> Nothing...I do not shop on Black Friday! I worked retail for 15 years and there is nothing that will get me out shopping on that day. I will be spending it with family.



Yup!


----------



## T45 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*



Cerealand said:


> Malkoff, oveready, illumination supply!


...and Sunwayman! I am hoping to find a really good price on a M20A.


----------



## Onthelightside (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

I am hoping to find a deal on a Zebralight SC600


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

Where are some good places you guys find black friday/cyber monday deals?

I'd love to find a sale on Foursevens or Fenix, I have a few types of lights I'd like to get. I want a 2x aa light with narrow head for pocket carry, similar rcr123 for pockeg carry, and a high output flooder. I want lithium lights for superior ojtput/runtime, but aa lights are my first priority so I can find batteries if I can't recharge mine.

Edit: I'd also like to find a deal on a streamlight stylus pro, preferably in green, for my wife.


----------



## Onthelightside (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

Foursevens is having a deal a day on their lights. Find the deals at their foursevens dot com website. Today they have the Preon P1 on sale


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*



Onthelightside said:


> Foursevens is having a deal a day on their lights. Find the deals at their foursevens dot com website. Today they have the Preon P1 on sale


When did it start, when does it end? I've been on their site everyday since sunday and haven't seen anything.

Edit: it says it starts today and will last seven days.


----------



## Onthelightside (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*



> Edit: it says it starts today and will last seven days.



Glad you found it


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*



Onthelightside said:


> Glad you found it


I'm not sure what time that went live but I checked about an hour or two before and it was still there normal homepage. Anyone have any idea where Fenixlights might be on sale?


----------



## cave dave (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

I'd like it if someplace easy to get in and out of like CVS, Lowes, etc had Lithium AAA, AAA L91 and L92s for cheap.


----------



## Wordsthoughts (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

I hope to buy a 2d led Maglite in black for my emergency drawer. They are on sale at lowes for $14.97. Hopefully it will be my last large flashlight I will buy for years.


----------



## piang829 (Nov 22, 2012)

i have an OLight i3 on the way from batteryjunction dot com, it was cheaper than usual :thumbsup: someone let me know if theres any xp-g2 lights on sale!


----------



## piang829 (Nov 22, 2012)

also hoping to get a E1L Outdoorsman and a Minimus from surefire if they go on sale!


----------



## conquer88 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ordered jetbeam rrt 01

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokopelli (Nov 23, 2012)

I ordered a TK35 clone, a HD 2010 thrower and an Eagletac T100C2 MkII this BF. I'm on my way to order a Thrunite TN11


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got back from Black Friday sales. All the lights and batteries I purchased were found at Home Depot and Lowes. Neither store had much of a line to wait in. At Home Depot, I got 2 Defiant 550 lumen Cree XM-L (3C battery) flashlights ($20 each), a two pack of Coast 83 lumen 2AA G25 flashlights ($15), and 2 48 cell combo packs of AAs and AAAs ($8 per pack). At Lowes, I got a 2D l.e.d. Maglite ($15) and 4 Utilitech 30 packs of AAs ($4 each). The problem I have now is that I tested the 550 lumen Defiant light and very much like it, but have no spare C batteries to power it (the second one is definitely getting gifted).


----------



## naiter (Nov 23, 2012)

shelm said:


> Any dealer with *store-wide* Black Friday discounts, e.g. 25% OFF, including ZEBRALITE flashlights!!


 you cant tease people like that! i almost thought you were serious!!

think for use we'd only be able to get the old ones no one wants for discount... high end high quality doesn't get cheaper for black firday...


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 23, 2012)

A selection of videos of Black Friday shoppers trampling one another and generally rioting, all from today, all from Wal-Mart locations.

I got a copy of Borderlands 2 for XBox for $35 while relaxing in front of the television on the couch with a plate of pie and a glass of sparkling cider; thanks online retailers!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 23, 2012)

I stopped by Lowe's and got a 134 lumens Maglite 2D LED in dark red. Very good looking. Only $14.97. Also, I finally ordered the JetBeam RRT0 XML after thinking about it for a year! I hope to get it the middle of next week. It'll be my first variable/ring torch...


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought a Fenix TK75 today. It won't ship out until Dec 1st or so. I also bought 2 gray MagLite LED 2 D flashlights today form Lowes. I bought them online as well.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Nov 24, 2012)

I ordered a Fenix TK75, it's everything I like in the tk70 made portable  

Dealers corner of CPFMP has a lot of the sales posted


----------



## Lightwriter (Nov 24, 2012)

Got a Mini Maglite Pro from Home Depot for $22.99 on impulse as I was there for the Defiant 550 lumen light. The Defiant is actually slightly brighter than my 3D Mag with Malkoff XM-L module but maybe it's because the Defiant had brand new batteries.


----------



## LightWalker (Nov 24, 2012)

Lightwriter said:


> Got a Mini Maglite Pro from Home Depot for $22.99 on impulse as I was there for the Defiant 550 lumen light. The Defiant is actually slightly brighter than my 3D Mag with Malkoff XM-L module but maybe it's because the Defiant had brand new batteries.



The Mini Maglite LED is on sale for $10.97 at Lowes thru 11/26/2012. I bought a 2D Maglite LED from there a couple of years ago for about $15.00.

(Edit) This sale is in Arkansas, others states unknown, check lowes.com.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Nov 24, 2012)

CarpentryHero said:


> I ordered a Fenix TK75, it's everything I like in the tk70 made portable
> 
> Dealers corner of CPFMP has a lot of the sales posted



We just couldn't resist now could we!


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 24, 2012)

I like my first so well that I ordred a second E.T. D25LC2 clicky.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Nov 24, 2012)

I got me a Zebra SC600 and a H600 on the way. I hope my SC52 gets here about the same time.:twothumbs


----------



## TwitchALot (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What are you looking for or hoping for to be on sale for Black Friday?*

Praying for a Surefire Minimus Vision under $100, but I'm probably just dreaming...


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 24, 2012)

TMCGLASSON36 said:


> I got me a Zebra SC600



On sale somewhere?


----------



## nycjosh (Nov 24, 2012)

Hoping to find an e2d led on sale, if anyone sees one, drop me a pm. Thanks!


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 25, 2012)

After have been consider Jetbeam PA10 for a year I finally ordered one for 25% off from SBflashlights. $63.00 total.


----------



## awyeah (Nov 25, 2012)

Fun Trivia: It's called Black Friday because, traditionally, it's the day that retailers finally become profitable for the year - they are finally "in the black."

I snagged a decent deal on a 16pack of Eneloops on an Amazon lightning deal. Hoping foursevens has deals on a 2xAA quark.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 25, 2012)

awyeah said:


> Fun Trivia: It's called Black Friday because,



Because Miss Black says it's fun fun fun fun..


----------



## Guardian07 (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, in some places the "Black Friday" Sales are still in effect. I am eyeing a Quark QB2L-X for a nose hair under $60. I have a specific application that I think it would fit the bill on.


----------



## Onthelightside (Nov 25, 2012)

So did anyone end up finding Zebralights on sale?


----------



## passive101 (Nov 25, 2012)

Im interested in a zebra light sc80 on sale


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 26, 2012)

Check your CPF discount for LightJunc, that's pretty much a Black Friday sale..


----------



## basballny2 (Nov 26, 2012)

whats the code for the discount on lightjunc? message me if u dont want to post it thanks!


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 26, 2012)

Your CPF discounts are listed over in the Marketplace.


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 27, 2012)

BatteryJunction had CyberMonday sale, so got me a Surefire UB3T for $342.


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 27, 2012)

I see that BatteryJunction have extended their sale, so you can still get Surefires (and all their other lights) at 11% off.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought a hot pink Malkoff turnkey MD2 with M61 219 and high low ring from Illumination Supply.


----------



## davyro (Nov 27, 2012)

Being an ignorant Englishman i haven't a clue what black friday is all about,so i guess i'm buying nothing in the black friday sale but i'm willing to accept gifts on behalf of my nation this black friday.I don't even know
if it's been black friday yet.I hope everyone whose country has a black friday had a great time in the sales from me,the queen,James Bond,Simon Cowell & Piers Morgan
P.S i only like me & James Bond the other three are just pests.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 28, 2012)

I ended up getting a Foursevens M2A and a Foursevens Quark QP2L-X.


----------



## twl (Nov 29, 2012)

I got this from Oveready!
TorchLab Triple XPG2 Stubby H3c L/M/H, with optional TL50 body, and a Delrin Battery Storage Capsule.

2.75" long, and 1100 Lumens on High






And with the optional TL50 body on it, it's 4" long and 1600 lumens, because it holds two batteries instead of one.





IMO, the coolest EDC lights on the planet!


----------



## donscpoo (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought a Malkoff turnkey MD2 with M61 219 and high low ring from Illumination Supply. The offer was too hard to resist


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Nov 29, 2012)

donscpoo said:


> I bought a Malkoff turnkey MD2 with M61 219 and high low ring from Illumination Supply. The offer was too hard to resist



Funny thing is I already have a pink MD2 with high/low and an M61, and bought another because it was cheap! (and a Nichia.  )


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought 4 LED Minimags, 2 2D LED Mags, and a Minimag pro.


----------



## jacques111 (Dec 1, 2012)

Bought Samsung mobile for my elder brother to gift on his birthday (19 Dec)


----------

